
Alexa Stops Counting- No One Notices (or cares?) - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/alexa-stops-counting
======
thakadu
This delay in Alexa daily updates has actually been there for years now. It
used to be related to the ranking of the site so lower ranked sites got
updated less often, I dont know if that part has changed.

